
Nordic firm Bring and Posten to trial Volta Zero electric truck - magicalhippo
https://greenfleet.net/news/30062020/nordic-firm-bring-and-posten-trial-volta-zero-electric-truck
======
magicalhippo
There's a bit more info in Norwegian here[1]. Google Translate does a decent
enough job[2].

[1]: [https://www.nrk.no/trondelag/posten-utvikler-sin-forste-
hel-...](https://www.nrk.no/trondelag/posten-utvikler-sin-forste-hel-
elektriske-lastebil-1.15072615)

[2]:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=no&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.nrk.no%2Ftrondelag%2Fposten-
utvikler-sin-forste-hel-elektriske-lastebil-1.15072615)

